# 2001 Honda Rancher TRX350TM1 Blowing 10A Ignition Fuse



## Label Dawg (Jan 14, 2018)

Need help/suggestions please!!!
I just replaced the carburetor and had trouble getting it to start. Replaced the spark plug and still would not crank.  
Grounded the plug against the engine fins and no spark!
Checked the fuse box and found a blown 10 amp ignition fuse so I replaced it and it started up instantly. 
Problem solved or so I thought. 

I took a short ride on it yesterday and it died within sight of my house. I checked the 10 amp ignition fuse and it was blow again. Replaced it again and it fired up immediately. 
Barely made it back to the house and the fuse blew again!
It seems that the 10 amp ignition fuse blows when you rev up the engine so I'm at a loss as to what's causing the problem? Can I disconnect the carburetor heater wire? Will it operate normally without the carburetor heater wire connected?

Thanks in advance for your suggestions or advise!


----------



## transfixer (Jan 14, 2018)

Did you have the problem before replacing the carb ?  It sounds like you have a wire that is touching/grounding out somewhere, probably touches the frame somewhere under higher rpms ?  Look back over the area around the carb, or whatever you removed and put back to get to the carb.  look for a wire real close to the frame or motor, see if you can see the insulation cracked or rubbed through somewhere.


----------



## Label Dawg (Jan 15, 2018)

No previous problem with 10A ignition fuse blowing until now. The only issue I've had is with the carburetor so when it wouldn't crank after sitting in the garage for 6 months I bought a new carburetor on Amazon and installed it myself. It still wouldn't start so I back tracked from the spark plug and thought it might be the ignition coil...then I checked the fuse and I figured that was the problem. Now I have another issue and I'm thinking about reinstalling the original carburetor or unplug the carb heater. Maybe unplug the voltage regulator too?

This ATV has been babied and has never been in the mud. 
It looks brand new!


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jan 15, 2018)

Is there any chance that the wire plug is reversed


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 15, 2018)

did you check to make sure the coil is fastened down well?  They ground thru the frame.  I was wondering if it was bouncing around if it might overload the fuse


----------



## Label Dawg (Jan 15, 2018)

When I pull the air box out again I will take a picture of the coil connections and post it. I'm pretty sure I connected them back correctly. I've started pulling the side panels off and checking all of the exposed wiring.
So far, no visual problems.


----------



## chadf (Jan 15, 2018)

You have a ground issue that you created or just happened to make happen after repairs.

Ex:I had a front hub on my vehicle go out the next day after rotating tires, fun stuff happens!

You need to clean all and every ground up that you know of and then some. You have a loose connection or bad ground.

Just have to find it .........

Volt meter and jumper wires if need be !

Keep us updated and we can walk you through it here.


----------



## Label Dawg (Jan 27, 2018)

*Update 1/27/18*

I disconnected the carburetor heater and then went for a ride to see if I could get the 10A ignition fuse to blow...

After about 15 minutes of riding at slow speeds, flat-out and everything in between the 10A fuse didn't blow!!!

Now, I'm not sure exactly what that means but obviously the carburetor heater ain't working properly because that's what was blowing the 10A ignition fuse. 

What should I do now??


----------



## transfixer (Jan 27, 2018)

You said you replaced the carb,  so can you return it to where you bought it from and get another one ?  if so that's what I would do,  if not remove the heater from your old carb and swap it over to the replacement carb.  Probably simpler to do that if you still have the old carb than to do with the hassle of returning one.


----------



## chadf (Jan 27, 2018)

Label Dawg said:


> I disconnected the carburetor heater and then went for a ride to see if I could get the 10A ignition fuse to blow...
> 
> After about 15 minutes of riding at slow speeds, flat-out and everything in between the 10A fuse didn't blow!!!
> 
> ...



What is the carb heater ?


----------



## Label Dawg (Jan 27, 2018)

*Carb Heater*

The carburetor heater has constant voltage and is wired into the wiring harness. I asked a Honda tech if it would run with the carb heater unplugged and was told yes, it would run. Now that I know that the carburetor heater is causing the 10A ignition fuse to blow, do I leave the connection unplugged or replace the carburetor again?


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jan 27, 2018)

I think the carburetor heater is there to help from icing in really cold weather.  In your climate, you should probably be ok without it hooked up.  I would do a good job to seal up the wiring harness where you disconnected it, and give it a try.

Otherwise, I would say, swapping it over to the new carburetor is only going to cause it to blow the fuse again. The problem seems to be a short circuit or malfunction in the heater itself. I would say try it, and if all work s ok don't worry about it. If not, you could buy a new heater and install it.

After re-reading your post, I'm not certain if you bought a new carburetor without a heater, and swapped the heater from the old one, or whether, you bought a new carburetor with a new heater, and that one is giving you trouble?

Either way, sounds like your heater is the trouble. Disconnect it, or replace it.


----------



## Label Dawg (Jan 28, 2018)

I replaced the OEM carburetor with one that I purchased on Amazon.


----------



## Label Dawg (Jan 28, 2018)

Both the OEM and the replacement have carb heaters


----------



## Label Dawg (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm thinking about just leaving the carb heater connection unplugged...it's working fine disconnected. 

How should I seal up both ends of the plastic connection?
Shrink sleeve? Electrical tape? One end is part of the wiring harness and slips down into a slot in a metal bracket attached to the frame...the other end comes out of the bottom of the bowl.


----------



## Sjanpb (Dec 29, 2019)

I had same issue after replacing Regulator Rectifier, Something fried it, I also replaced Stator and Ignition generator.  Then fuse to lights kept blowing. Only stopped when pulled the Carburetor Heater plug out.  It got so hot solder melted in it my guess. I’m waiting on a new one but runs fine without it. No fuses blow.


----------

